# 7 foot Catfish shot dead while eating a dog and 2 ducks?



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

I heard this over the radio this morning. can anyone confirm this? it had happened in the western states.

it was hot dead with a shotgun, measured over 7 feet long.

~Sam


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*This case happened in Germany...*

Here's the link:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2003341019,00.html


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*heck*

we have bigger catfish here...that thing was just long and thin....our catfish are thick here in old usa.... and from the report they think it die of old age...ours never die of old age...they just keep getting bigger...when i use to live in bristol tenn...we has some monsters there...have you guys ever seen that vidoe about those girls catching big old catfish with their barehands....they get in the water and feel for them...and just grab them by the mouth and pull them out..those are the type of women you want to take home....


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Only if...*

they have all of thier fingers and thumbs.  

There are huge snapping turtles in the same holes that the cats are hiding.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*i will*

look and see if i can find it and post it...but these girls (nice looking) were catching and wresting them out of the water...i wouldnt have belive if i havent seen it....hopefully somebody else has seen this also..and can back me up on this...I wouldnt do it...but they did it without even worrying about it...hopefully i can find it...


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I've seen the video. it is a waste of a good fighting fish if you ask me.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*but*

you have to admit..for girls to get into the water and drag those big old catfish out..it was something that done of us would do...hell i know i wouldnt...I like my fingers and hands...yea i would rather catch them on a pole...but seeing girl get wet and fishing with their body... all you need is a beer...and it is priceless


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

catfish good fighting?...a 12 pound carp outpulls a 30 lb cat...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> look and see if i can find it and post it...but these girls (nice looking) were catching and wresting them out of the water...i wouldnt have belive if i havent seen it....hopefully somebody else has seen this also..and can back me up on this...I wouldnt do it...but they did it without even worrying about it...hopefully i can find it...


Girls gone grabblin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> catfish good fighting?...a 12 pound carp outpulls a 30 lb cat...



Big blues are fun but they eventually come to the top and roll....nuthing like they should for their size...........now a flathead... thats a horse of a different color


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> catfish good fighting?...a 12 pound carp outpulls a 30 lb cat...


I beg to differ. The 10 # carp I have caught didn't fight half as hard as the 20 # catfish I have caught but I hear what you are saying. My point was if they catch it with rod n reel it would be a lot funner than pulling it out of a rusty pipe.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

LOL catfish and carp dont fight! carp swim like they aint been hooked and catfish just shake thier head back and forth as you drag them in


----------



## brobert (Oct 18, 2005)

derekxec "LOL catfish and carp dont fight! carp swim like they aint been hooked and catfish just shake thier head back and forth as you drag them in "


Maybe you should stop fishing for bluegills and ACTUALLY catch a large catfish or carp. 

Carp make blistering runs when hooked sometimes straight towards you then tear ass away from you. 

Large cats make runs too all while shaking their heads. 

Go catch a large flathead with a med action setup and try to get him in.  



Get a clue


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

gotta love dem flatheads


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*No*

i have to disgree on what is funny, fighting them with a pole and dragging them out with your hands....Dragging out with your hands wins...these girls are in waist deep water, and diving in and grabbing and holding on for dear life. And these are good size cats, they have a fight from the get go...(up close and personel) and if one gets away they dive right on top of him and get him again....You have to see it, at times it take more then one girl to bring on in...Now fighting wise carp VS catfish i have caught both big and small....A big old flathead or mudcat,yellow cat...will pull cause he doesnt know he is hook but once he does...He will give you a pretty good short fight...then just really lay there....Now carp avg size carp give one run then really roll over...i alway thought i has a good size smallmouth when i first hook them..but when you turn him it was over...now size being involve.........big old channel cats in current will test you...it is a pretty good fight. Big old carp will blow up the water when you hook him....Here in Orlando there is a small little lake, off 436 and there are some MONSTER Carp in there...we canoe out and roll bread into tight litte balls making sure that they still float. Cast to these monsters, and they drag us all over that lake....A canoe and two person But these arent the same Carp we has up north, these are long and big.....up north our carp tend to get fatter then longer....So when it comes to larger at least down here...The Carp come on top of any catfish i have ever hooked....IMO


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

brobert said:


> derekxec "LOL catfish and carp dont fight! carp swim like they aint been hooked and catfish just shake thier head back and forth as you drag them in "
> 
> 
> Maybe you should stop fishing for bluegills and ACTUALLY catch a large catfish or carp.
> ...


Bingo, brobert knows what he is talking about.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

i aint never met a flathead that didnt have the mindset to get you wrapped around the bottom until you get him plum wore out........caught a carp on a live bluegill fishin for flatheads one night, how that bugle mouth ever sucked that thing in Ill never know but I was fishin ambassador 600, 17lb berkley on a 7ft eagle claw popping rod and he didnt weigh but 12lbs and that thing tested every component to the max


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Jetty its called Noodling. They even have contests and tourneys.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

jettypark28 said:


> we have bigger catfish here...that thing was just long and thin....our catfish are thick here in old usa.... and from the report they think it die of old age...ours never die of old age...they just keep getting bigger...when i use to live in bristol tenn...we has some monsters there...


Sorry, there are no American Catfish that can compare to the European Wels.

The US records for Blue and Flathead are about 125 lbs; Wels going 150lb are a regular catch with monsters going a heck of a lot bigger.

Commercially netted Wels have gone 16 feet long and 700lbs

*187lbs*


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

That's crazy!!!


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Need a winch and a tow hook to get those suckers in.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> catfish good fighting?...a 12 pound carp outpulls a 30 lb cat...


Here's how a decent sized Wels pulls . . . (8 feet long but skinny, the 187lb'er above is 7 feet long. . . )   

*9MB .wmv Windows movie*


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Damn!!!!!!!*

European Wels what the hell, that thing would eat our gators and fishing next to nuclear plants doesnt count...We have laws against animal testing here in our country... Forget the fishing poles, shotgun would be in my hands....That is crazy...all right guys we are going to have to give in to this...You guys win hand down with that thing...What do they use to catch something like that...a small cow?? thanks for the pictures...and for making a point..


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> What do they use to catch something like that...a small cow?? thanks for the pictures...and for making a point..


I remember way back when I was a kid, somebody took me fishing for catfish in the Potomac river in Washington, D.C. 

We fished right where all the catfish were - where the raw sewage dumped into the river. 

For a fish like that, I'd imagine that a cow turd would work better for bait than a whole cow


----------



## brobert (Oct 18, 2005)

And the pa fng bit*hes about snakheads and flatheads  Imagine those swimin in the delaware.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL i was surprised somebody didnt break a Wel's shot out as "New World Record Flathead!" lol ....Ive seen that topic twice


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

you know there would be more noodlers on this forum but they dont have any fingers to type with,they lost them all to snapping turtles and cotton mouths


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

lmao


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

lipyanker said:


> you know there would be more noodlers on this forum but they dont have any fingers to type with,they lost them all to snapping turtles and cotton mouths


Just gotta grab em by the right end


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

WOW!!!! And I thought the 20 pound catfish that i caught last summer was a monster!!!!!   

that's it new year i'm going to start Noodling.


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

OOPS!!!! I had meant to say "NEXT" Year...Not New Year. I would assume it would be too cold to Noodle in January!!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Surf_Pier_Guy said:


> OOPS!!!! I had meant to say "NEXT" Year...Not New Year. I would assume it would be too cold to Noodle in January!!!!


Only effect during the spawn...otherwise theyre not in the little nookes and crannies....try mid may-july


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Hmmmm, I wonder could this lead to a couple of new flavors of fish bites?  

possible marketing options:

DONALD DUCK FLAVORED FISH BITES
LASSIE FLAVORED FISH BITES


----------



## arthurinak (May 22, 2006)

*Just my .02....*

Here is a link to the site which has the video available with the girls "noodling" for catfish that jettypark28 was talkin' 'bout. http://www.catfishgrabblers.com/

Also, there was a good documentary that was show on PBS back in 2000/2001 about the culture of catfish noodling in Oklahoma. Pretty good. PBS shows it every now and again. I watched it about 4-6 months ago on a Maryland PBS station. Here is a link to the official documentary site if anyone is interested. http://www.okienoodling.com/film/about.html


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thanks*

for finding that site....We need to send those girls over sea to see how they do with one of those Wels Now i would buy that DVD Still you have to give up to these girls to get in muddy water and dig around, and then grab on to a 30lb catfish. Wrap her legs around it I wonder how they would do with one of our Snook?? Hell take them to a bridge Push them off, and start taping... JK...I don't know about the rest of you guys....But i for one am not jumping into a lake...and searching for catfish with my hand..NO SIR!! Hell i was in the Marines...and maybe back then when i was still young and stupid...i might have. But my M16 would have still been with me....LOL...thanks again for finding the site...guys take a look at the pictures...


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*yummmmmmmmm*

Thats alotta soup


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

> Sorry, there are no American Catfish that can compare to the European Wels.
> 
> The US records for Blue and Flathead are about 125 lbs; Wels going 150lb are a regular catch with monsters going a heck of a lot bigger.
> 
> Commercially netted Wels have gone 16 feet long and 700lbs


Dude wutever yea those cats are big but they an't nothin compared to the brusers we got over here in Texas our state and world record Blue cat is about 210#  and i have seen pictures of some my friend saw down in one of the locks on the Mississippi and on the Rio Grande that were over 12 ft longand were estimated over 1000#s  these mothes had mouths 2 1/2 feet wide the biggest one could have easily fit a man in his mouth. These were bigger than that Mecong catfish caught over in india. and don't even get me started on Alligator gar.  

I will admit i wouldn't mind catching one of ur monsters but the US catfish kick could eat firggin Nessie.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Until*

someone catches and weights and take pictures then those big catfish arent alive....The state record for Texas for your Alligator Gar is 279lbs caught in 1951....the blue cat record is 121lbs caught in 2004. (Unless somebody broke that record and forgot to tell the state of Texas) Your flathead record is 98lb caught in 1998 and all this infor come right from the Texas website. So somebody doesnt have their infor right As for the largest fish in North American....For sheer size and power, there isnt a fish swimming in freshwater that can match the White Sturgeon. They can get up to 10Ft and weight over 500lbs....(And these are landlocked) North American has a white sturgeon that come back into the freshwater system for awhile, and that fish is around 15fl and can weight over 1500lbs....(But since it goes back and forth) it can't be counted as a freshwater record.....Largest Catfish anywhere Period!!! is the European Wels...they have been caught at 17FT and over 700lbs....and they have Pictures Until your monster catfish are caught and recorded....they only really live in your world, just like Bigfoot sorry but the facts speak for themselve.....(Everything i said can be check out) Do a little research before putting somebody down....


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Catfish713 said:


> Dude wutever yea those cats are big but they an't nothin compared to the brusers we got over here in Texas


I know, everything is bigger in Texas . . . .

Here's a picture of the typical Texan's bathroom, ya know cause they are so full of it!


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

My badd dude i didn't mean to diss i'm sorry but i did look into those records again and my sources were rong  that was my bad but about those gator gar there was one over 300#s caught out of the Rio Grande about 8 feet and there was one caught out of the Mississippi over in Louisiana that measured out at 12' long never couldn't find the weight.

sorry though didn't mean to diss our brothers across the sea. my sources wer wrong. I'm real sorry bout that Sgt_Slough the highest respect.
My bad Bro Tight lines and God bless.  
<>< <>< <>< <>< <>< <>< <>< <>< <>< <>< 


And i have seen some pics of those white sturgeon those things are somethin else.  looks like a shark mixed with a snapping turtle minus the teeth


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*cat*

I have also seem some picture of those gar, but no weight is ever given. And i belive the reason they don't count them as a record. Is because most of those Monster gars on caught with a bow and then they chase them down...That is still crazy...again no harm Catfish. And thanks for putting up some of those pictures....I love seeing thing like that. Makes me feel kinda of stupid talking about large Snooks....Hell they can use our snooks for bait for those monsters. I wouldnt even go swimming again...no way forget it...heh heh...


----------

